# Offshore/Inshore Rod Building Club near Freeport?



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Is there such a thing?

Would love to learn how to build rods. Especially offshore rods of today with all the jigg'n n Popp'n, Sword'n and Deep Dropp'n go'n on... 

I dont know nothing what so ever about build'n'm. 

Its amazing art work with a twist---- you can use'm :smile:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

hog said:


> Is there such a thing?
> 
> Would love to learn how to build rods. Especially offshore rods of today with all the jigg'n n Popp'n, Sword'n and Deep Dropp'n go'n on...
> 
> ...


Hog this is Allan @Seekfishing we teach a free rod build class at my Clute store once every quarter I'm taking names for the next class now. It is November the day is still open

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hog this is Allan @Seekfishing we teach a free rod build class at my Clute store once every quarter I'm taking names for the next class now. It is November the day is still open
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What day in November is it scheduled?

PS: Mr. Allan, Im not being negative, but, have been on your list twice, with no call back of when the classes made. Im still interested tho..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been trying to put together an offshore rod class for you. Here it is. Please call me at the shop and we can go over the details. This class will be small only Four people. What type of rod would you want to build?

If any one else wants to get in please call me at the shop 979*341*9353


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Class in November the day is still open, What day where you thinking?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

TXFishSlayer said:


> Go see Dave at what used to be Rossco's Outdoors in Freeport. It's where I went when I first got started building rods. It's a lot closer to you and Dave has all the equipment, etc... that you would ever need to build any type of rod that you would like.


I'm about 100 yds from David's shop get your fact straight

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Itâ€™s pretty bad when someone gets called out for trying to help someone.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I have one maybe two spots available for November offshore rod class. This is a free class.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

class is full


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Swampland said:


> Itâ€™s pretty bad when someone gets called out for trying to help someone.


Lance,

You're absolutely correct. It used to be that 2cool was THE place where rod builders could share ideas and thoughts with one another and make recommendations without fear of reprisal to help other builders gain knowledge and further their craft. Now it looks like someone has taken 2cool and is trying to make it their own personal marketplace and is shutting down all comments that don't direct $$$ into their own personal pockets and/or blocking people who don't agree with them.

Good thing everyone that matters now know's about it and has moved on to better waters!

RIP 2cool, you were 2cool once, but not anymore.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

hog said:


> Is there such a thing?
> 
> Would love to learn how to build rods. Especially offshore rods of today with all the jigg'n n Popp'n, Sword'n and Deep Dropp'n go'n on...
> 
> ...


Hog, I stand by my original post. Go see Dave. He has classes every week. Just drop in and he'll be more than happy to get you scheduled for a class.

Allan by his own admission only offers classes 4 times a year at the Clute location. This doesn't offer much flexibility in getting you scheduled for a class that fits your schedule.

I hope you're able to attend a class that will help you in your rod building journey.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Seekfishing*



TXFishSlayer said:


> Hog, I stand by my original post. Go see Dave. He has classes every week. Just drop in and he'll be more than happy to get you scheduled for a class.
> 
> Allan by his own admission only offers classes 4 times a year at the Clute location. This doesn't offer much flexibility in getting you scheduled for a class that fits your schedule.
> 
> I hope you're able to attend a class that will help you in your rod building journey.


Armando

You are correct. David is a great guy and an excelent rod builder anyone would be lucky to learn from him, including myself.

Seekfishing is a small mom and pop shop offering sales and service on rods and reels and unfortunately we only can handle four free classes per year. How many do you offer?

2coolers are able to search all the post from myself and those of you who think its not cool anymore. They see what is going on and I guess so did the mods. Rules apply to everyone.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Armando
> 
> You are correct. David is a great guy and an excelent rod builder anyone would be lucky to learn from him, including myself.
> 
> ...


I was going to try and get your reported thread deleted, you know like always but since you quoted him and then took a swipe at mods, you should contact the owners in Canada or your sponsor rep (if they have not been fired like everyone else).

You really should get a contact in Canada since you report the majority of threads and posts by other members. It's going to be the quickest way since any staff here is just volunteers and we have other jobs


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

bill said:


> I was going to try and get your reported thread deleted, you know like always but since you quoted him and then took a swipe at mods, you should contact the owners in Canada or your sponsor rep (if they have not been fired like everyone else).
> 
> You really should get a contact in Canada since you report the majority of threads and posts by other members. It's going to be the quickest way since any staff here is just volunteers and we have other jobs


I guess the proofs in the pudding as they say.

The problem with the rod building forum Allan has been since you decided you wanted to become a sponsor. You took the PRIVILEGE of being a sponsor and abused it to your own benefit. The intent of the forum was to be a place where different people could meet and share ideas and references to contact when they needed help and/or had questions. In my first post here in this thread you decided to take it upon yourself to attack me for referencing a builder who needed help to a shop other than yours. It's no ones responsibility to prop you or any other shop up over another.

As for my help in the rod building community, i've hosted hundred's of builders in my home over numerous occasions at South Coast Rod Builders events. I've payed out of my own pockets hundreds of dollars to make sure people had a great time and ate well while the were there. I organized top level builders to do hands on demonstrations to help ensure builders of every level had an opportunity to expand their knowledge base and see things being done in front of them first hand. I've given away more free stuff to people out of my own pocket with no expectation of anything in return because it was how I took it upon myself to help others get into this craft.

So what have you done other than run to the moderators every time you get butt hurt about something or when someone disagrees with you? That shows your true character. Don't worry, the rod building community is a very tight knit group of people and we're all having a really nice conversation right now about this very subject.

You're welcome to have 2cool. We've moved on and have our own successful groups where you'll never have a part of them and we don't have to worry about our members being taken advantage of by you.

Cheers!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Well said, Armando. I can vouche for attending your events which hosted new builders as well as some of the top builders in the country. Very wide learning events. I can also vouche for your fairness and contributions to the craft. Your leadership in the craft keeps us all together. 

As far as 2cool goes, I opted out when I started to see some of the things you stated. Its a shame it has gotten to this point. But regardless....in case some have not learned by now, builders stick together and dont hose one another.

See you at the new spot.

Chad


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

TXFishSlayer said:


> I guess the proofs in the pudding as they say.
> 
> The problem with the rod building forum Allan has been since you decided you wanted to become a sponsor. You took the PRIVILEGE of being a sponsor and abused it to your own benefit. The intent of the forum was to be a place where different people could meet and share ideas and references to contact when they needed help and/or had questions. In my first post here in this thread you decided to take it upon yourself to attack me for referencing a builder who needed help to a shop other than yours. It's no ones responsibility to prop you or any other shop up over another.
> 
> ...


 Armando,
I would like to join your group although I do like this squabble a bit. If not censored then I think it can be very enlightening. Oppress the speech, then it is time to move on. Whats the new site? PM me if they won't let it be printed.
Thanks,
Lance S.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Fishsurfer said:


> Armando,
> I would like to join your group although I do like this squabble a bit. If not censored then I think it can be very enlightening. Oppress the speech, then it is time to move on. Whats the new site? PM me if they won't let it be printed.
> Thanks,
> Lance S.


Lance,

PM sent. Looking forward to seeing you there.

Armando


----------

